# FS:2 Zebra Angelfish and 2 Bristlenose Plecos-$10 FOR BOTH FOR PICKUP TODAY OR TOMMOR



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

*$15 for all 4 fish!*

Tank is starting to look a tad crowded because my little geos are growing up  so I am selling some of my fish. All healthy and fed NLS 1mm Cichlid pellets.

~2 Zebra Angelfish 3" (Possible pair?)-$15 for both or OBO? (A healthy school of larger Keris Blue Emperor tetras would be nice)
-One is full zebra, long trailers 
-Other has some gold in it, gold tint to all its fins.
With dithers or when they are feeling aggressive they look stunning like this:








However they usually look something between these:









~1 Keyhole Cichlid 1"-sold

~2 Calico/Silvertip? Bristle Nose Pleco 2" (My smaller ones)- $8 for both









I would prefer if I could sell them all at once. So $20 for all of them? 
Pickup around Edmonds/Royal Oak Station.
BYOB, not sure if I have any bags that can fit the angels.
~All photos are fairly old~


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it up, keyhole on hold


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Keyhold sold, prices updated


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks again for the keyhole, he's all settled into his new home, and i'm just about completely in love with the little guy = ] 

you have to see these fish in real life everybody, they're stunning.


-George


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks George! Glad he is doing well.


Bump it up! OBO?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumpbumpbumpo


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbump...send me some offers?


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

how many silver tips are you looking to part with? Sexable yet?

Thanks


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

2, and no still quite small.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bump, $15 for both?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

bumpbumpbump, please?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

please, does anybody want them?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

$10 for angels anybody?

$8 firm for the BNP...thats what I payed.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Possible pending for the BNP? (No reply)

$8 for each pair?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Possible pending, but I need the angels gone. $5 for the angels or *$10 FOR BOTH FOR PICKUP TODAY OR TOMMORW*


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

sold thank you


----------

